# Hướng dẫn dùng bình nước nóng an toàn, tăng tuổi thọ



## Ottowa (3/5/22)

Với sự tiện dụng linh hoạt, bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA đã trở thành thiết bị quen thuộc với nhiều gia đình nhất là khi trời trở lạnh. Để dùng máy sao cho hiệu quả, duy trì tuổi thọ, OTTOWA hướng dẫn bạn ngay 3 cách sử dụng máy nước nóng trực tiếp dưới đây.

Bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA có an toàn không?

Khác với bình nóng lạnh gián tiếp khi cần dùng nước nóng ta cần khởi động trước 15 phút, bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA chỉ cần bật máy là có nước nóng tức thời. Việc làm nóng trực tiếp yêu cầu máy luôn được cắm điện khi sử dụng. Do đó, nhiều người cũng phân vân về tính an toàn trong việc làm nóng nước của máy.

Tuy nhiên người dùng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng các sản phẩm máy nước nóng của OTTOWA. Thấu hiểu tầm quan trọng của máy trong việc thường xuyên sử dụng trong môi trường ẩm ướt, nên tất cả các sản phẩm bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA đều được kiểm định khắt khe trước khi bày bán trên thị trường.




Về công nghệ, máy còn được trang bị thêm các tính năng an toàn như hệ thống cảm biến nhiệt lượng. Tức, khi nhiệt độ nước vượt quá mức độ cho phép, máy sẽ tự động ngắt nguồn điện để đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA sở hữu hệ thống cầu dao lưỡng cực chống giật ELCB với tốc độ phản ứng với dòng điện rò chưa đầy 0,1 giây. Khi phát hiện dòng điện bị rò, ELCB sẽ có nhiệm vụ tự động ngắt kết nối và dừng mọi hoạt động của máy.

Như vậy, có thể thấy, ngoài yếu tố tiện lợi, tính an toàn luôn được OTTOWA tập trung chú ý ở mức tối đa.

Cách sử dụng bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA hiệu quả an toàn
Bên cạnh các yếu tố đến từ phía nhà sản xuất, để máy hoạt động bền bỉ, an toàn, tăng tuổi thọ, cách sử dụng máy của người dùng cũng cần chuẩn xác.

Vị trí lắp đặt bình nóng lạnh

Bình nóng lạnh là một đồ vật liên quan trực tiếp tới điện. Vậy nên nếu nhà bạn có trẻ nhỏ, tốt nhất nên lắp đặt bình ở nơi kín hoặc cao hơn so với tầm với của trẻ. Trẻ em thường xuyên nô đùa và tò mò nên chúng ta cần chủ động bảo vệ sự an toàn cho trẻ.

Ngoài ra, bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA cũng sẽ tăng độ bền nếu được lắp đặt tại nơi có nguồn nước và nguồn điện ổn định. Nếu khu vực của bạn có nguồn nước không tốt, hãy xem xét đến chuyện mua các dòng máy nước nóng có bơm trợ lực để trải nghiệm sử dụng tốt hơn nhé!




Xem thêm:  Sử dụng bình nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA an toàn, tăng tuổi thọ


----------

